# Is Sex and Nudity Necessary in Horror Films?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This isn't a complaint at all, just curious as to what you guys think about this particular subject. I say no, unless it's intregal to the storyline. In *Friday the 13th *films and other's of the slasher genre, it's absolutely cliche'. If history teaches us anything in this matter, it tells us it's quite frankly possible to have a filmwithout the aforementioned elements if you try hard enough and have a GOOD STORYLINE. What films didn't have sex or nudity that were well made:

*Dog Soldiers*
*The Descent*
*Event Horizon*
*The Ring*
*The Exorcist*
*The Omen*
*Pet Semetary*
*Alien*
*Evil Dead I & II*

That's ten of them right there and they're some of the best ones. What makes them so good? An actual story, believable characters, a plot and genuine scares. No nudity or sex. Although there was some of these elements in Hammer films, I didn't believe for one second that was what was driving the story in many places and was just incidental. Due to their very nature, I say only Vampire movies can really use this plot tool and get away with it, but even then, there's a point where it's unnecessary.

Comments?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well boobs do keep me interested.......


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with Sinister that most of the times it's totally unnecessary. Unfortunately, for some people, like my very dear, dear friend, Vlad, they won't watch a movie unless it has the aforementioned sex and nudity! In fact, I'm pretty sure that's the ONLY kind he watches.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

There was nudity in Event Horizon, Sin! That's one of my favorite movies, so I well recall the good doctor's wife being very nude in a few of the scenes.

As for sex and nudity in general, I don't believe that there's anything wrong with it being in films. However, it's overused in this genre, and for the wrong reasons. Granted, the point is to evoke as many strong emotions as possible to get the audience wired up before throwing the scare at them, but using sex to do this is just a crutch for weak writers and filmmakers.

I'm not saying that any film that has sex or nudity in it took the cheap way out, though. I could think of plenty of great horror films that used it effectively, or even had a plotline so intertwined with the theme that there was no way around it. But movies like House of Wax? Crutch.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

If I watcha movie with my parenets I don't want to have to turn my head... that gives a akward moment... 
But no, most times its not really needed in movies...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I forgot all about that scene in *Event Horizon.* However, I don't think it was really meant to, pardon the pun, titillate. In this instance, I think it was there to show why Dr. Weir felt so out of sorts about his wife and the state he found her in after her suicide. Just a slight oversight on my part, Tip. It happens.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No it is not provided the story is good and the suspense built well. However, from the stand point of drawing in the average degenerate male or female yes it is.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

slightlymad said:


> from the stand point of drawing in the average degenerate male or female yes it is.


I'm a advrage male degenerate and if I pay money to see a horror movie then I wanna crap my pants not see some guy and some girl doing the no pants dance.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't think it's necessary. However it really doesn't bother me. I am with you Sin about the 80's slasher films. It has come to knowing "something" is about to happen if someone is having sex. I mean really how many times can you write about a couple having sex and the monster/murderer comes in and kills them both in the moment of passion.

I'm pleading the 5th on the vampire movies since I have a bit of a fascination going on.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I am married, I am going to say Yesssss!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, it's a technicality, Sin.  But I figured I'd point it out before anyone else did. Besides, it's a good example of a movie where nudity was used as a good story element and not gratuitously.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

There are some films that are out now that have the sex/nudity in them. Hostel was one of them. But, that was part of the story line. When I first watched it, I thought I was watching one of those soft porn movies and thought they overdid it, but now thinking about it that is what attracted the guys to the town so it needed to be done like that.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't think it's necessary, of course it's not bad to see naked woman so I can honestly say it doesnt really bother me much. I don't think I can say I've ever been watching a movie where nudity has caused me to throw up my arms and say 'now why did they do that'  except of course Cillian Murphy's opening scene in 28 Days Later, that made me feel funny.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree that it's often gratuitous and usually isn't necessary. However, "necessary" and "fun" can be two separate things. Sometimes it's just nice to have some gratuitous nudity! As long as they're attractive women, mind you. lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't have a real problem with it at all. Yet, I hear that Kathy Bates and Gerard De Pardieu are naked in a few movies, and although these aren't bonafide Horror films, there are just some things the human eye wasn't meant to see. On second thought, maybe they are Horror movies!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sin even though some of us don't find certain actors/actresses attractive it doesn't mean some others do. I say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In everyone own special way they are beautiful so to call anyone ugly, scary, etc is a bit much since we all have our own personal opinions. I also feel nobody should be ashamed of their body. Just look at Cassandra (Elvira) even with her burn scars she is still a stunning woman.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Granted. On that same note...ah, forget it. I've put myself once again in the unenviable position of offending someone when no offense was meant. No sense of compounding the error. Sorry about that, just gotta over look me sometimes.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

You didn't offend me at all but you may end up offending someone else. I try to look at both sides of the spectrum.....it's a fault I have.

Oh and don't get me wrong I certainly don't mind the "eye candy" at all!


----------



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry but alot of horror movies don't need so much sex and nudity to continue the plot line. I've noticed that the worse the movie is the more sex they put into it. Its horror not whore-or.

Of course is you want a movie with plenty of non needed sex, including girl on girl, then "Hallows End" is for you. Not bad plot line, but the acting does leave alot to be desired, and the camera work could have been a bit better.

But I stay away from Full Moon and Dead Alive productions. I just can't stand them no matter how much sex and nudity they put into them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Charles Band's *Full Moon Productions* isn't as bad as all that. Sure, there are some cheesy B-Movies cranked out by the company, but you are missing out on some good films. The *Subspecies* series is a prime example of what I speak. I have met Band before and he's a pretty nice guy. I would work for him if I had the chance. I would rather make a good B-movie than I would a mega budget flop. Most horror fans love B-movies better anyway and you could do a lot worse than *Full Moon.*


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

To answer the original question all I can say is NO it is not necessary. Actually I don't see where it adds anything at all to a horror film IMO.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

it really doesnt add anything but draws in the avage horny teenager with their parents money.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

SEX SELLS! You get a hot girl to dress up in anything you can sell your product. Whatever that might be, movies, cds, couches, or even a company name, it dosen't matter. No, it dosen't just bring in the guys either. Women love it too. They just pretend they don't cause they don't want their men to look at other women and they are inscure about their own bodies. I'm the same way but I can admit it.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think even for a second that nudity/sex is necessary. Though I do know some people who think it is. That bothers me a little.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

In my own personal opinion, I don't care if sex or nudity is in a movie or not. I mean when I watch a movie, and there is a sex scene or nudity, it doesn't really affect me. Now, this is my opinion, but in SOME horror movies I like to see a little sexuality, because I think sometimes it brings the characters together better, and like bonds them if you know what I mean. Kind of so you can get a better feeling for them.


----------

